

New Android 4.2 Panoramic Camera ported to other phones - Ecio78
http://omgdroid.com/?p=26584

======
lomegor
Why Panoramic? Panorama has been in Android's Camera app for years. I think
you mean Photosphere, which is different than panoramic.

